# when they were young!



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

my 3 youngest Shadow,Noushka & Indi with their Mum Luna & brother Nanook, it was their 3rd birthday on august the 2nd & how theyve grown since these were taken!


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

oooooohhhhhh babies


----------



## paws (Jun 16, 2008)

Beautiful pics yr dogs are gorgeous


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

they are gorgeous


----------



## 0nyxx (Aug 9, 2008)

They are Gorgeous lovely names too (Ive one called Luna too)


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Thankyou everyone, hi Onyxx our Luna has got lots of nicknames aswell


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

wow what beauties.i love the names too..


----------



## Xiaoli (Aug 10, 2008)

Beautiful!


----------

